
 A non-hierarchical approach to object-oriented programming - wglb
http://p-cos.blogspot.com/2010/12/non-hierarchical-approach-to-object.html
======
MaysonL
Link to the Flavors report:
[http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/LISP/MIT/nnnfla...](http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/LISP/MIT/nnnfla1-20040122.pdf)

